# ND bloodlines and good milk production and duration.



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

We have Nigerian Dwarfs and we milk them for milk for us. We are looking for a buck and want to know what bloodlines we should be looking at for both increased quantity of milk and also milking duration. I would like to get to a doe that consistently milks between 3 - 5 lbs of milk for most of her 305 day lactation. Thank you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Rosasharn


----------



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

We have Rosasharn and haven't been overly impressed with them as far as personality, others?


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

I find the ADGA Genetics site http://adgagenetics.org/ invaluable when researching lines. Now that is only for those that officially test and with goats registered with ADGA LOL. Super easy to look up lacation records


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

proctor hill, fairlea farm, nc promised land


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Not sure where you are located at but I would look at Chenago Hills http://chenangohills.com/about_us ,Urban Acres http://urbanacresfarm.com/ , Pholio Farms http://www.pholiafarm.com/ and Jobi. Jobi does not have a website but she is on test so you can look at her does records on the adga genetics site. Both Jobi & Pholio are working dairies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have to agree with the Rosasharn.. 
If you aren't liking those personalities then maybe a mix of Rosasharn and something else? I am working on having Rosasharn and TX Twincreeks cross in my herd.

Right now, my best milker is a Rosasharn x Fairlea cross.. (Mostly Rosasharn) and my second best would be my PromisedLand, Rosasharn, Sugarcreek doe... 

I think Sugarcreek has nice production as well  they aren't breeding anymore, but their bloodlines aren't hard to find


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I've always been impressed with Rosasharn goats. TX Twincreeks is a good one too. You might also want to check out Dills, J Nels, Old Mountain Farm, or Urban Acres. Go on to ADGA's website too and look at milk production awards, milk tests, etc.


----------



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

Okay, good deal, and I've been through some, lol, no, not all of the milk records for the places that you are naming, but is there particular goats or breeding crosses within those herds that produce better then others? A lot of those places are on milk test and I can check their milk numbers, but when I check their progeny, most of them are not on milk test, so I don't have any information on how the kids are doing from certain crosses and I am more interested in the duration numbers then 1-day milk test numbers. Most farms have their good milkers and their okay milkers (ie not all Promiseland or Rosasharn does are milking 4+ lbs consistently) and then some of those does are good about passing the milking trait on to their kids and some aren't. I like our Old Mountain Farm doe and while she is a good steady milker, she isn't what I would consider a heavy producer, but we just got her this year and where she came from did not have any freshened kids from her either. Our one buck is Old Mountain Farm/Rosasharn and we like him and we should see what he produces next spring when his daughters freshen, but our other Rosasharn doe found a new home because she was driving me nuts and she milked miserably.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would recommend doing a lot of research on particular herds that you're interested in and talking with the breeders specifically, about what they think are their best milkers, heaviest milkers, best producers, etc. and go from there. That's where you're going to get the best info. A breeder will know their herd better than anyone so i'd go straight to the source and hear what the breeder's themselves have to say. From the outside looking in, we can only speculate.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Willow Moon in VT has all of her does on milk test. I like her girls. And Fairlea Farm. 
http://www.willowmoonfarm.com/


----------

